
Apple’s working on a powerful, wireless headset for both AR, VR - antr
https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-is-working-on-an-ar-augmented-reality-vr-virtual-reality-headset-powered-by-a-wireless-wigig-hub/
======
mozumder
VR us stupid due to the terrible user experience of being blocked out of the
environment, but if there's any company that possibly might be able to make it
work, it's Apple.

The 8k resolution here possibly indicates a holographic light-field display,
where you have 4 or 16 pixels working together to form one lower-resolution
light-field pixel behind a micro-lens. Apple could then avoid the limited
field-of-view of current VR displays as well as not having to build lens
optics per eye, making the headset thinner.

